# 1995 s10 dumping fuel



## Ghost38 (Nov 8, 2011)

hi, I have hit a brick wall trying to figure out my problem with my truck. 

1995 Chevy s10 4.3 Z engine. auto trans 2 wheel drive

getting too much fuel to injectors.

Things I have done:

dropped fuel tank - changed strainer and fuel lines. pump tested good.

replaced distributor with reman - pick up coil tested bad

check fuel pressure - 10 psi with key on and cranking engine

changed fuel filter

rebuilt TBI unit and regulator

traced wires for possible short.

checked voltage at ECM, injectors, coil, distributor - all within specs

checked ignition switch 


Is getting too much fuel. instead of a nice even spray it dumps fuel. Can get it to run if I unplug injectors and use a spray bottle of fuel or dump gas into TBI unit it will run until it burns all fuel out. 
Am thinking either ECM is bad or have heard temp switch also controls fuel spray for cold starts ? 

IDEAS before I take it to the recyclers


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Ghost38


Too much fuel indicates that the fuel injectors are open past their pulsed time period, a good way to test the injectors if they're leaking is to use a stethoscope to listen for the internal coil. If the injectors are open you should be able to hear it leaking, in this scenario the injectors need replacing. The next thing to do is to hook up a node light to the injector molex connectors and see if the pulse is there, the node light should flash on and off quickly as you crank the engine. If the node light does not flash but remains on, it means the pulse is not oscillating on the negative side. The injector pulse is controlled by the computer, but before you go off wrenching it out look for any broken ground wires on the injector harness. 


Note: Once you have verified that the injector pulse is there and they are not leaking, your engine will not start because it is flooded. Dry out the spark plugs ( replace if necessary) and do an oil change and then re-start the engine. 

post back your findings.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

the other thing it could be is the engine coolant sensor for the computer if bad it will set a -20 degrees as default which will throw a lot of fuel ... if you have a scanner look at the CT reading and see if its set to the -20 if so replace sensor


----------

